# South Jersey FT



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any news from the Open?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open is a triple with momma/poppa at the flyer station. The word "ugly" was used when I asked how the dogs were doing.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

The open will not finish tonight. They are going to stop around 6:30. There are about 18 dogs left to run.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Drew & Lucky for winning the Derby. Sorry I don't have any other placements


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> Congratulations to Drew & Lucky for winning the Derby. Sorry I don't have any other placements


Wow! At some point it stops being "Luck".;-) Good job!!!

john


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Callbacks to Double Land Blind with poison bird (they have to pick up the mark after the blinds):
1,3,4,9,11,14,17,21,22,23,25,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,44,45,48,51,52,54,57,59,62,63,66,68,73


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

lbbuckler said:


> Open is a triple with momma/poppa at the flyer station. The word "ugly" was used when I asked how the dogs were doing.


What does that mean momma/poppa at the flyer station?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Momma: dead bird thrown out from one side of the flyer station and Poppa: flyer shot out from the other side. Momma sits down with poppa (flyer guns). I'm not there so I'm assuming flyer is last bird down. That was how it was explained to me. No matter, only 32 dogs out of 81 (39.5%) are back to the land blind so it must have been a doozy of a test.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Callbacks to the Open Waterblind: 1,3,4,11,29,31,35,37,44,48,51,59,62,63,66,68,70. #70 was called back to 2nd series following consultation with the judges.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Any word from the Q & AM today?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

This is what I heard on the Q

1st. Rammins Im no peach 
2nd. Beadles sir galahad gillie
3rd. One of Moshers Dogs
4th. Castlebays Maxximum Genes

Congrats To Randy & Mindy Bohn, Ron montgomery, and Charlie & Denise DeMatteo!!!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Ron and Gillie!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

15 dogs to open water marks running first dog now
1-3-4-11-29-31-35-37-44-59-62-63-66-68-70
Triple with two down the shore.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open placements
1st Arthur/Pink
2nd Arthur/Ten
3rd Pleasant/Armstrong
4th cooper/Aimone
RJ Abe/Forry
Jams Griffith's dog/ Arthur
Lanse Brown/Sophie
L. Hall/Arthur

Am placements
1st Luke/Aimone
2nd Newt Cropper
3rd Lyn Budd
4th Sammie Thompson
RJ Driggers/Punch
Jams. Hayden, Brown, Radtke
, Stonesifer


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Open 2nd..... Ten!!!

Judy


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Sammie on the 4th!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Ballezzi on the Open WIN with Seaside's Get the Party Started! Pink was handled by Al Arthur. Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Barb Radke on the Open 2nd with Ten! Ten was handled by Al Arthur.

rita


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Justin with Luke's win in the amateur and Cooper's 4th in the Open. You had a great weekend!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Wayne Beck said:


> Congrats Sammie on the 4th!


Congratulations Sammie & Payton!!!


----------

